# Было ранение дробью. Сильные боли в спине. Где сделать МРТ в Москве?



## Ylenochka (25 Дек 2018)

Сильные боли в спине. Было ранение дробью . Где в Москве можно сделать МРТ( ни где не берутся делать). Есть только снимки и диск КАТЭ


----------



## La murr (26 Дек 2018)

@Ylenochka, Елена, здравствуйте!
Расскажите, пожалуйста, подробнее о том, что Вас беспокоит.
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ylenochka (26 Дек 2018)

Поняла, спасибо!


----------



## 32Ольга (26 Дек 2018)

А почему отказывают в МРТ?


----------



## Ylenochka (26 Дек 2018)

Ссылаются на дробь в теле( говорят Аппарат сломаться может и что дробь сильно нагреваться в теле будет. К сожалению так, не знаем что и делать. Без МРТ никто ничего толком не говорит. Несколько раз делали сильную блокаду и ничего не помогло вообще!


----------



## 32Ольга (26 Дек 2018)

А дробь можно извлечь? Что говорят хирурги? Это же не хорошо, что она в теле.


----------



## Ylenochka (26 Дек 2018)

@32Ольга,
Не хорошо конечно, ну что могли извлекли а то что глубоко нельзя . Она очень очень мелкая и по всему телу


----------



## olga68 (26 Дек 2018)

@Ylenochka, ищите специалиста, который посмотрит по КТ и рентгену. Ведь, например, очень полные люди тоже не могут сделать мрт, однако их и лечат и оперируют.


----------



## Ylenochka (26 Дек 2018)

Вот мы и ищем , но никак не найдём. Может здесь кто-то откликнется и поможет


----------



## 32Ольга (26 Дек 2018)

Так выложите рентген и КТ, может врачи что посоветуют. Раз нельзя сделать МРТ, его Вам нигде не сделают.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2018)

И опишите подробно , что и как болит.
И осмотр невролога покажите.


----------



## Ylenochka (26 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер! Спасибо что отозвались! Сейчас  пришлю все заключения , диск тоже есть можем завтра прислать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2018)

Сюда все выставляйте


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2018)

У меня не показывает.


----------



## Ylenochka (26 Дек 2018)

Простите, случайно нажала на Игнорировать


----------



## La murr (27 Дек 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь


Елена, в моём сообщении выше рекомендации по размещению снимков.
Воспользуйтесь ими, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2018)

Теперь не вижу, где смотреть?


----------



## La murr (27 Дек 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теперь не вижу, где смотреть?


Фёдор Петрович, Елена пока не разместила снимки правильно (прежние были не пригодны для просмотра).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2018)

Пока размещаете, опишите, что и как болит.
Зачем МРТ? Ищете причину корешкового синдрома? Так сперва надо определиться, есть ли этот корешковый синдром. Но даже при его наличии осмотра врача, анализов, и рентгена обычного достаточно для диагностики, а уж с КТ нельзя не поставить диагноз.
МРТ скорее надо хирургу, для планирования объёма точности выполнения операции.
У Вас стоит вопрос об операции?


----------



## vbl15 (27 Дек 2018)

Думаю целесообразно обратиться к ревматологу для исключения болезни Бехтерева, при КТ артроз (ит) реберно-поперечных и межпозвонковых суставов.


----------



## Ylenochka (27 Дек 2018)

Уважаемый @Доктор Ступин! Спасибо вам большое,  что уделили нам внимание! Я так понимаю , что вы посмотрели КТ , которое вам прислали, и грыжи вы там не увидели , правильно? А сделали заключение в пользу ревматизма и Бехтерева? Большая просьба , не могли бы , вы нам нам  посоветовать хорошего ревматолога в вашей клинике , чтобы мы записались на приём?
Спасибо!


----------



## Ylenochka (27 Дек 2018)

Уважаемые доктора! Прошу вас посмотреть ссылку на Диски с КТ. Пожалуйста , кто что скажет и какое заключение сделает? Очень ждём от вас ответов!
https://cloud.mail.ru/stock/68J1broQvoX8ogvuk13p8qnR


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2018)

А что Вы хотите услышать?
Описание снимков у Вас есть, и нового Вы не услышите, и ничего кроме стандартных возрастных изменений никто не видит. Снимки если и покажут, то суставную причину боли (и она есть), а мышечную и корешковую - может определить только врач на осмотре. Если Вам нужно не описание, а диагноз, то надо сделать то, что посоветовали:
- часть обследования, лучевая диагностика, сделана
- надо сдать анализы, хотя бы стандарт, а может и анализы на болезнь Бехтерева
- ещё лучше сходить к врачу неврологу, ревматологу, мануальному терапевту, которые занимаются лечением боли в спине, и получить от них заключение о Вашей ситуации.
Нам все это изложить и обязательно главное - что и как болит. Пока непонятно, что болит, в каком месте и как.


----------

